# stdout/err umsetzen und zurücksetzen



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Also den stdout und stderr kann man ja via System.setOut(PrintStream ) und System.setErr(PrintStream) ja umsetzen!


Zurücksetzen kann man es ja auch indem man das hier sagt:

System.setOut(new PrintStream(new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(java.io.FileDescriptor.out),128),true);

Fürn error gehts halt mit .err


Jedenfalls, will ich beim Applet das er auf den ServerStream loggt (sprich mein eigenes Logging) was ja auch klappt und zusätzlich in die Java Konsole!



Leider sehe ich in der Java Konsole NICHTS!
Selbst wenn ich m oder g eintippsle sehe ich nüschts!! (also Dinge ausgeben).


Aufn Server bekomme ich alles, der leitet ja brav um.. (also der serverouputstream)



Jedenfalls bin ich gerade draufgekommen, dass das von mir geglaubte richtige zurücksetzen des Streams, nicht das ist was es ist 

Jetzt werden die Meldungen nämlich in das stdout vom jeweiligen Browser geschrieben!

Habe dies gerade bemerkt, als ich unter Linux den opera von der Konsole aus gestartet habe und aufeinmal die ganzen Meldungen in der konsole kamen?!

Nun würde ich gerne wissen auf was ich den stream umleiten muss, sodaß es wieder in das Konsolenfenster zurückkommt, oder ob jemand einen Ansatz weiß..


mfg


----------



## The_S (23. Nov 2006)

```
OutputStream out = System.out;
// Andere Ausgabe zuweisen
// Wieder zurückweisen
System.setOut(out);
```

Keine Ahnung obs funktioniert, aber n Versuch isses wert


----------



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Hihi 

Eine schlichte und genial Idee und sie klappt 

Und ich durchsuch schon den ganzen Java Source wo hier einer ein setOut macht... :/

Naja, wie der direkte Zugriff geht würde ich zwar immer noch gerne wissen, aber Hauptsache es klappt!

Danke!


----------

